# Best Camo Pattern



## VisionCasting (Sep 26, 2006)

anyone want to chime in on the best camo patter for a hunt to sapelo?  thanks for the advice!


----------



## bigfatboy (Sep 26, 2006)

green


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 27, 2006)

I doubt camo will be as critical as a thermacell...but here is my 2 cents...ASAT

http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/BalazsASAT.shtml

I just wish Cabelas and and all the clothing manufactures would add the pattern to their range of clothing...as I much rather my sillouette blend in with the back ground, not the foreground...


----------



## cball917 (Sep 28, 2006)

there are some hard woods but like he said thermocell. thats what i am makin sure i have packed for our trip in oct


----------



## Goat (Sep 29, 2006)

best camo for sapelo is your birthday suit.


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 29, 2006)

*Bday suit?*

I hope you mean because it's hot, and not because of some greco-roman man wrestling contests that occur in the evenings.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 29, 2006)

VisionCasting said:


> I hope you mean because it's hot, and not because of some greco-roman man wrestling contests that occur in the evenings.




TU member = Totally Uninhibited....


----------



## Nitro (Oct 2, 2006)

Mossy Oak Obsession.............. and a Thermacell.


----------



## Goat (Oct 3, 2006)

VisionCasting said:


> I hope you mean because it's hot,



Yup , I would look into the camo that has those micro pin holes that keep you cool. MO Obsession is a good choice.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 4, 2006)

Anything that is lightweight and that you can keep as scent free as possible.


----------



## Cowboy (Oct 4, 2006)

Stay still and cover everthing with scent block..i mean very still if you have to look...look like your balancing a glass of water on your head


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 16, 2006)

Palmettoflage


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 26, 2006)

tiger stripes


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 26, 2006)

Clearance!

It is hard to find until late in the season, or right after. They always have a sign over it that says "Clearance".

It works real good for me


----------



## rip18 (Oct 30, 2006)

ASAT on Clearance???? with a Thermocell....


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 30, 2006)

I usually hunt bottoms and somehow, always near the pines...... So I like Realtree's All-purpuse Green.  It's been doing fine for me so far.

I like Natural Gear's Evergreen pattern also.


----------

